# BigVito and snkbyt put the hog on ice!



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Took off from work early tonight, and found a package waiting outside (usually my mail comes before I go to work). The package was addressed to me, and the return address was .....me!

Luckily, my intuitive nature told me to look at the postmark...Menominee Falls, WI, home of the infamous BigVito. Ok, now I know it is safe to open....I think. :r

Knowing my love for Harleys and cigars, Perry and Alex decided to team up and deliver a bomb great enough to make this hog squeal. Two awesome Harley shirts, one a sleeveless and one a button down...both of them are spectacular!

Not to let me go smokeless in my new duds, 3 Padron 1964 Annys to go with the deal....sweet!!

Perry and Alex, I will wear one of the shirts smoking one Anny, the other smoking another Anny, and I will smoke the third one naked in honor of you both! 

Seriously, I am lucky to have friends like you, the fact that you thought of me and sent me something I love made my day! Thank you both.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Took off from work early tonight, and found a package waiting outside (usually my mail comes before I go to work). The package was addressed to me, and the return address was .....me!
> 
> Luckily, my intuitive nature told me to look at the postmark...Menominee Falls, WI, home of the infamous BigVito. Ok, now I know it is safe to open....I think. :r
> 
> ...


I like to see bombs like this. Enjoy Tom!!! They are great friends:tu


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

I know you work out and all - and thats a FANTASTIC bomb, but PLEASE do *NOT* post pics of you smoking the 3rd one!!!!! :ss:ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> I know you work out and all - and thats a FANTASTIC bomb, but PLEASE do *NOT* post pics of you smoking the 3rd one!!!!! :ss:ss


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd: !!!!!!!!


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

Perry and Alex, I will wear one of the shirts smoking one Anny, the other smoking another Anny, and I will smoke the third one naked in honor of you both! 

[/quote]

:r:r:r:r:r lmao


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Great hit guys. TMI Tom :tu


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Awesome Tom!
Well deserved.

Can't wait to see sweaty workout pictures in those t-shirts.:dr:dr:dr:r:r


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

Be sure to post pic soon :tu


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Awesome hit on a Great BOTL. Enjoy Tom. You Da Man. :tu :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Awesome Tom!
> Well deserved.
> 
> Can't wait to see sweaty workout pictures in those t-shirts.:dr:dr:dr:r:r


If and when he post pics please let me know. Im going to photo shop it and tell the ladies that was my back in my young days.....:r:r:r


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice hit fellas :tu


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Sweet! Tom in a button down? It's like linebackers in tuxes. So odd it's super elegant.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Blueface said:


> Can't wait to see sweaty workout pictures in those t-shirts.:dr:dr:dr:r:r





Da Klugs said:


> Sweet! Tom in a button down? It's like linebackers in tuxes. So odd it's super elegant.


:bn :bn :bn

From one extreme.... :r  :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> If and when he post pics please let me know. Im going to photo shop it and tell the ladies that was my back in my young days.....:r:r:r


:r and :BS

I requested that Tom puts the third pic on his myspace :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> :r and :BS
> 
> I requested that Tom puts the third pic on his myspace :tu


I say he take pics and send them to us on X-Mas cards. That way all of our friends can see how sexy he is:r (he's going to get me for this:r):r:bn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I say he take pics and send them to us on X-Mas cards. That way all of our friends can see how sexy he is:r (he's going to get me for this:r):r:bn


and how fugly we are:r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

like stated B4, enjoy Tom


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice Bomb, Alex & Perry! Enjoy, Tom!
:tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Can we discuss group bombs for a second? The history and tradition of CS ...


kidding <<<<<< really, really kidding


It takes nuts of steel to slap icehog3. Nice job guys. :ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Alex and Perry told me on the down low that they would really like a nekkid picture of you Tom  :r


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> If and when he post pics please let me know. Im going to photo shop it and tell the ladies that was my back in my young days.....:r:r:r


Think they will buy it? :r

Nice hit Perry and Alex.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Papichulo said:


> I like to see bombs like this. Enjoy Tom!!! They are great friends:tu


They certainly are. 

Maybe I will do the nekkid pic first, just gotta cover my winkie so it doesn't get an ash burn. :r


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Great hit guys!!

Don't need to see nude pics Tom!!


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Buttons can't restrain the hog.

Nice hit, guys.


----------

